# New Bambino can't lock portafilter in



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

Just received my Bambino plus It my first espresso machine so apologies if this is a stupid question but how do I lock the portafilter in place? I am following the instructions which are simple enough but its impossible! I can slot it in no problem without the basket and then turn it with only a bit of pressure to the lock position. However once I add one of the baskets although I can still slot it in to the Insert position I cannot turn it to the lock position no matter how hard I try. I have literally bear hugged the machine and using all my strength only manage to move it toward the lock position by a couple of millimetres! Surely it shouldn't be this hard. I haven't even tried putting any coffee in yet and I'm stumped


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

It is pretty tight at first but it should lock in. Is the basket definitely pushing into the portafilter the whole way?


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Don't push in too hard. Out of interest, are you trying the a single basket? I had a problem with single baskets with my machine....gave up worrying about them in the end as double baskets are the only thing that I use (singles are very unforgiving in general). If the problem persists, give Sage a ring


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> It is pretty tight at first but it should lock in. Is the basket definitely pushing into the portafilter the whole way?


 Yes basket s are pushing in. the double baskets snap in, the single is a bit harder to push in but none allow me to move the handle across once inserted into the machine


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

earthflattener said:


> Don't push in too hard. Out of interest, are you trying the a single basket? I had a problem with single baskets with my machine....gave up worrying about them in the end as double baskets are the only thing that I use (singles are very unforgiving in general). If the problem persists, give Sage a ring


 I have rung sage and they got me to send a video Will wait and see what they say


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

They have said They think the problem is the baskets may be the wrong size as the portafilter fit in fine without one. They are sending new double wall ones to try. (single wall ones, are out of stock so can't send them at the moment)


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ah cool hopefully that's all it is


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

IT probably is. As I said earlier, I had the wrong ones for single shots (both single & double wall). I got a second lot sent to me, but they were wrong as well. I gave up at that point as I was never going to use them in any case. In my case is was for a dual boiler. I found out that there was a difference in the baskets between the old 900 model and the 920 model in the US at least, but they were a bit clueless on the phone.

Strange though if you have a new machine....Also, a shame that you are only getting pressurized baskets. You really got to push them for single wall


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

I did go back a d say I wanted single wall baskets but they are saying they are out of stock so can't send at the mo but they will send, as soon as in stock so hopefully they will honour that promise


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

Fiyo said:


> I did go back a d say I wanted single wall baskets but they are saying they are out of stock so can't send at the mo but they will send, as soon as in stock so hopefully they will honour that promise


Let's do some diagnostic here, please follow these steps with this sequence and update us here:-

1. Can you install and lock the portafilter without the basket?
2. Can you install and lock the portafilter with an empty 2 cups basket (no coffee)?
3. Can you install and lock the portafilter with single cup dual wall basket? If yes, what is the coffee dose (grams) that you filled in the basket?
4. Can install and lock the portafilter with double cup dual wall basket? If yes, what is your coffee dose weight (grams)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

Apologies for the late, update. Problem was solved by other half who persisted trying to get it to fit Eventually after several days of trying to move it a slightly more each day ( literally a, mm or 2) he got to the point I could actually use it. Then once we had used it a few, times it became possible to turn the portafilter without bear hugging the machine. I can now turn it using one hand no problem so it seemed the prolem was just it was a ridiculously tight fit to start with.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Haha - they can be pretty tight fitting at first for sure


----------



## Bowie (12 mo ago)

I had same issue but I used simply cooking oil so it slide in easier. problem solved no need to contact SAGE.


----------

